# Builders in Minho?



## moodindigo (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm about to start a new build combined with a restoration of a ruin in the Ponte de Lima area. If anyone has any experience, recommendations (or the opposite) for builders in the area, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------

